# I'm female.



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I'm female. Can I get a professional job in IT in Dubai?


----------



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

I wasn't aware of any restircitions of females working in Dubai? Why do you think you wouldn't able to get a job as a female?


----------



## Sher (Jul 28, 2007)

Well there is no discrimination in dubai on any grounds. I dont think you should be having problems finding a decent IT job in dubai as the city is booming with more investments coming in so demand for quality workers is also on the rise.


----------

